# Lost The big one



## BassAddict (Aug 26, 2007)

So I thought id hit my regular spot for an hour or so, grabed my 6'0 M bill dance combo and headed out, I saw a nice one jump so i casted out into the middle of the lake. Bugs were biteing the hell out of me so I didnt have much paitents to dead stick then I thought screw it they are only buggs i can deal with it. After my next cast I was dead stickin for a bit then I noticed my line sink at an unusual rate so i set the hook. And i hook something HUGE, reeling it in its like a lead weight but moveing. Im thinking crap its a turtle or a gator i get it in about 1/2 way and it starts fighting like hell!!! I see a flash when it cuts right and i almost #$$% its a new PB and more, 4 pounds atleast!!! The adrenline is pumping and all im thinking is get him in and take a picture, I horse him in and he burrys himself under the weeds in the bank. F$%^, ok i think for what seams like forever and i decide to point my rod tip down the bank and reel him up to the tip CRAP I got a 6' rod and it wont reach. OK think Denny, i didnt want to give him slack and risk him throwing the hook so I decide to horse him through the weeds and over the bank. Then I think "Ill break my rod, but at this point i dont care. I go to horse him up and THUD hes off. I pulled the hook through his lips SON OF A B#$%@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THEN PACKED MY STUFF UP AND HEADED HOME TO HITUP SOME GENTLEMAN JACK, and smoke or two with some found memorys of what could of been. thanks for listening all


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow! That hurts! You will never forget the ones that get away, Especially after you see them.

Next time You'll get him.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 26, 2007)

Hopefully I can drink this memory away hehehe


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck, I've lost a few good ones this year myself. It sure is frustrating, but It'll just give you more motivation to get back out there and catch that %$^&.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that - do what I do - jump in after the fish.

Had the same experience earlier this year but some quick wading saved the fish after it was snagged in the pads.

My PB for this year


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 27, 2007)

esquired said:


> Sorry to hear about that - do what I do - jump in after the fish.
> 
> Had the same experience earlier this year but some quick wading saved the fish after it was snagged in the pads.
> 
> My PB for this year



I thought of that but I wouldnt of gotten back out , plus there are 3 or 4 gators in the ponds where I fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 27, 2007)

Are they friendly 'gators?


----------

